# Hungry? Your most delectable foods!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I tend to get a bit hungry at night and often think of something that would be REALLY good to eat. Tonight I'm thinking about chicken enchiladas with buffalo sauce (although I'd add a bit of sour cream and guacamole). If you're hungry, post your pics in this thread!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Nobody else? Pigged out today with a chicken gordita and chorizo nachos at a well-hidden hole-in-the-wall in San Juan Capistrano. Stuffed. But getting a hankering for a Dogzilla slider. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

for me ...way too many foods. everything from roast tenderloin-Duck-a good pasta dish-a nice chinese dish. chicken w/ tarragon cream-crab cakes-crab cocktail-salmon-lobster-seabass and a good nice paris-brest or a nice gateau. did i mention shrimp-tripe veal-lamb? ps i dont have just one


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Oh so many to list here. Some good old fashioned pasta, lightly oiled, no sauce necessary. Sweet pork barbacoa burritos, all-you-can-eat sushi, burgers, rack or leg of lamb, Spanish rice, and top round steak with my customary marinade and dry rub. That's not even scratching the surface though.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Mao xue wang ("bubbling blood"). Tripe, pork blood jelly and noodles with a dozen chillies and Szechuan numbing peppers.


----------

